# Perdido river flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went back up to perdido river to try for some Flathead fishing, but we got on the water to late so we unable to get our live baits but we did bring plenty of channel cat bait and a few cups of worms and some Spanish sardines for cut bait, we ended up with one nice flat head and a few channel cats, didn't get in till about 5 am all in all it was a pretty slow night


----------



## river runner (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice fish, my mouth is watering thinking about about fresh fried belly meat.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice cat


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

what did the flathead weigh?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice cat! makes me jealous cause ive yet to be able to catch anything but hardheads:banghead


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

probably around 3-4lbs not very big, but any Flathead is a good Flathead down here in ol pcola


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

You all not have many flathead in the Pensacola area???


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tons of them, they are just so tricky and elusive, u gotta be at the right place and right time to get them, if ur gonna do it with rod and reel, the easiest way is to just sit some limb lines out and check them the next day, since flat-heads feed at the surface through out the night


----------

